
Data WhiteOps collects - yuchi
https://smitop.com/post/whiteops-data/
======
raxxorrax
"WhiteOps" \- heh... If you have to tell that to yourself...

Seriously, we have a large problem with the ad/tracking industry. Here
regulation would indeed be needed, not for content...

------
dang
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23774394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23774394)

------
LarvaFX
haha jit go brrrrr

